# DNS, MX-Weiterleitung



## sipoh (15. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Domain bei 1&1 registriert. Diese wird per DNS-Weiterleitung auf meinem VServer bei hosteurope geleitet. Nun möchte ich die E-Mails, die an diese Domain gesendet werden, auch an den VServer weiterleiten. Nur bin ich etwas überfragt, was die Einstellungen bei 1&1 betreffen. (Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten siehe Anhang)

Die IP des VServers wird von 1&1 nicht akzeptiert. Gebe ich die Domain an, wird das zwar übernommen. Den E-Mail-Account (habe ich bereits im Server eingerichtet) kann ich aber nicht bei z.B. Outlook einrichten.


----------

